# Pokemon Furry Fun



## Pokefun (Oct 16, 2012)

So I've seen a ton of furry pokemon boorus popping up all over the place but this one has got to be my favorite.

http://pokephilia.booru.org/index.php (NSFW)

I'm honestly surprised it's not filled with more images. It's been around for quite some time I think. Could use some contributing.

Oh also hi I'm new


----------



## RedBat (Oct 16, 2012)

nice stuff


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2012)

I lol'ed.

I like how they have different tags for "surprise" and "rape" but if you go into them they are both the same thing.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 16, 2012)

E621 is better. :V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 16, 2012)

Yup, that certainly is a lot of pokemon porn. :|

Please don't make threads just to link porn.


----------

